

NSA releases new version of Linux software - kungfudoi
http://www.upi.com/International_Security/Emerging_Threats/Briefing/2008/03/24/nsa_releases_new_version_of_linux_software/9918/

======
phaedrus
Beware governments bearing gifts...

Edit: Context of that statement is that this makes me particularly nervous in
light of how the NSA pushed an elliptical encryption algorithm through the
review process and into common libraries, and it turned out there probably
exists a set of "skeleton key" parameters that if someone has them they can
decrypt any of the messages.

